# Is any one used Magento?



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

I started to use it and i have 3 sites on line now. 
but i was looking to discuss with some one here a lil bit more and see if they could do some work.

How has it worked for future growth?


----------



## mrhotdice (Sep 23, 2010)

Very good program in my opinion and is being used instead of flash by many WS Builders.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

hi malen,

because it was free shareware, i gave it a shot but i couldn't make it work personally.
i had to ditch my project. i felt you really needed to know html and other code, which
i don't know. good on you that you got it to be your backend of all your shops...


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

I would definitely recommend Magento for ecommerce. After reviewing my options, Magento has the best options when it comes to design and back office interface with other programs such as accounting software. I haven't put my products up, but take a look when time permits.

http://www.blackcyclemama.com

You can also integrate a blog in which I've done. There's free and paid add-ons based on your needs including the blog app to integrate with your site.


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the Comments guys, I really dont know code that well myself either, But i figure some things out here and there, It works well because of my multi store. So i have to out source to get some things done, I happen to find a guy that knows magento really well. 

There is no turning back now, But i appreciate the input, I was wondering if anyone on the board was doing any programing. 

Thanks guys


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

I really didn't have any coding experience myself and it's been a long process. If you decide to go the Magento route, I do have some guides I can email you if you pm me.


----------



## MarLai (Aug 14, 2008)

We've been using Magento for 2 months and are very pleased with it.


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

Your site looks really nice. Did you do the site yourselves? Know any good programmers that understand it inside and out? 

I am happy with our sites, and we did a lot of it ourselves but i want to put some finishing touches on it. 

Thanks


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

MarLai said:


> We've been using Magento for 2 months and are very pleased with it.


Nice work James


----------



## MarLai (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, glad you like our site. We designed the look of the site and hired a programmer to implement the look and theme for us. Check out scriptlance.com - there's a lot of good programmers on there that do great work.


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

Just found a link titled "5 of the Best Magento resourses on the Internet"... I can attest that these are great resources to go thru when needing help while developing or planning your site.

5 of the best Magento resources on the internet | Simon Lilly's Blog


----------



## StoneEyes (Sep 3, 2010)

Curious to know what e-commerce features are offered by your service provider that made you select Magento? I've seen several Magento as well as Zen templates that I like. But still checking a few things out.


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

What features are you looking for? There are extensions you can add both free and paid that will extend the functions of your site. I have both free and paid extensions, for example I have a free theme called Hellowired for my site. Free extensions called Easytabs, AW Blog which integrates a blog within your site. The free extensions and functions are endless! I do have a few paid extensions like a survey extension which enables my customers to take surveys that I set up. You can reward them with a coupon code at the end of them taking the survey or merely thank them. There are thousands of themes and extensions you can use and IMHO the best in open source ecommerce right now.


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

misslovanu said:


> Free extensions called Easytabs, AW Blog which integrates a blog within your site.



How did you like the Aw blog extension? Do you have 1.4 magento.

I am going to get one, just trying to figure out if Aw or wordpress is the better intregation


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

MarLai said:


> Thanks guys, glad you like our site. We designed the look of the site and hired a programmer to implement the look and theme for us. Check out scriptlance.com - there's a lot of good programmers on there that do great work.



what blog are you using??


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

Detroitswag.com said:


> How did you like the Aw blog extension? Do you have 1.4 magento.
> 
> I am going to get one, just trying to figure out if Aw or wordpress is the better intregation


I would definitely recommend the AWBlog; I've tried integrating Wordpress with Magento and is a beast when it's time to update either. AW Blog's latest beta version isn't on Magento Connect and several have had problems with getting the WYSIWYG editor to work with the version listed. Go to the vendor's website and download it and upload it via ftp to your theme. Haven't had any problems with doing so... Go to my site and click on the blog tab and see how it looks when time permits.


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

misslovanu said:


> I would definitely recommend the AWBlog; I've tried integrating Wordpress with Magento and is a beast when it's time to update either. AW Blog's latest beta version isn't on Magento Connect and several have had problems with getting the WYSIWYG editor to work with the version listed. Go to the vendor's website and download it and upload it via ftp to your theme. Haven't had any problems with doing so... Go to my site and click on the blog tab and see how it looks when time permits.


I already checked yours out and it looked and worked well. 

Hmm Wonder how i can run it on all of my stores, Maybe I should just install it on FND and have all my stores link to it. 

thx


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

Detroitswag.com said:


> I already checked yours out and it looked and worked well.
> 
> Hmm Wonder how i can run it on all of my stores, Maybe I should just install it on FND and have all my stores link to it.
> 
> thx



The AW Blog is installed internally inside the store. I'm not quite sure it runs on multiple stores though. Check aheadWorks Magento Extensions & Development • View forum - Blog extension by aheadWorks to see if there's some way to make that happen.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

What hosting are you using? I have godaddy and from reading the Magento Support forums they say godaddy won't work because it uses php 5.0 when php 5.2+ is required.


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

I have TMDHosting's Ecommerce Package; they're a small but customer service oriented company that I would definitely recommend.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks I got it. Just got off the line with Godaddy and they have both php 4 and php 5.2.5 but I had to tick which one I wanted to use. If not it would automatically install with php4.

Hopefully now I can figure my way through setting the store up.


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

taricp35 said:


> What hosting are you using? I have godaddy and from reading the Magento Support forums they say godaddy won't work because it uses php 5.0 when php 5.2+ is required.



Godaddy did not work for me, It was slow and had spent days trying to get it to load. 

I use a Magento partner i think it is a SIP server set up specificaly for magento


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I got it up after working for the last hour and a half which should have been a quick job but you are correct it is sloooooow. Godaddy now tells me to get a dedicated server to speed it up as shared hosting is what causes it to run slow. 

I guess I will look at other hosting possibilities


----------



## MarLai (Aug 14, 2008)

Magento is a resource hog so make sure you go with a host that has servers that are optimized for Magento. The Magento forums are filled with reviews and recommendations for hosting.


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

taricp35 said:


> I got it up after working for the last hour and a half which should have been a quick job but you are correct it is sloooooow. Godaddy now tells me to get a dedicated server to speed it up as shared hosting is what causes it to run slow.
> 
> I guess I will look at other hosting possibilities



Nexcess – mag | SIP – Magento Hosting I am here- super great..


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

have a look of this: Web Hosting Services and Free Domain by SiteGround it's good.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have been searching the Magento forums and asking questions because I really would like to try Magento but the answer has been that regardless of which hosting service I choose, it has to be a dedicated server because as someone stated above Magento is a resource hog. The prices on these dedicated servers are too much just to see if I will like Magento so I am moving on to prestahop now. Didn't like Zen cart, OsCommerce, Cubecart, and now I am scratching Magento off the list. I keep trying them all I hope to find one I can live with.


----------



## CodeShirts (May 15, 2010)

I have magento running at rackspace using their cloud servers: Cloud Computing, Cloud Hosting & Online Storage by Rackspace Hosting. Mosso is now the Rackspace Cloud. . It's a good solution and reasonably priced especially as you can scale up easily and run whatever software you need along side. I wouldn't attempt it unless you have linux admin experience though.


----------



## MarLai (Aug 14, 2008)

You don't need a dedicated server to host a Magento site but you will need to do your homework and find shared hosting that is optimized for Magento. We run our site on a shared host and the speed is decent - it isn't lightning fast but it gets the job done.

Check out some of these hosts; siteground, aspiration hosting, simplehelix, crucial. Any of these hosts should be able to provide an affordable hosting solution.


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

taricp35 said:


> I have been searching the Magento forums and asking questions because I really would like to try Magento but the answer has been that regardless of which hosting service I choose, it has to be a dedicated server because as someone stated above Magento is a resource hog. The prices on these dedicated servers are too much just to see if I will like Magento so I am moving on to prestahop now. Didn't like Zen cart, OsCommerce, Cubecart, and now I am scratching Magento off the list. I keep trying them all I hope to find one I can live with.


Check out this cart

3dcartstores 

I have seen a couple cool clothing stores using this recently


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

MarLai said:


> You don't need a dedicated server to host a Magento site but you will need to do your homework and find shared hosting that is optimized for Magento. We run our site on a shared host and the speed is decent - it isn't lightning fast but it gets the job done.
> 
> Check out some of these hosts; siteground, aspiration hosting, simplehelix, crucial. Any of these hosts should be able to provide an affordable hosting solution.


I contacted many of the ones you listed and all of the ones listed on the Magento "Find a Hosting Partner", and they all suggested a dedicated server. I spoke to all of them on the phone yesterday; it may not be necessary as you stated but it is what they all recommended. Each package they spoke to me about that was capable of running a Magento site had a dedicated server. It could be just what they are pushing folks to since others that are using shared hosting complain so much about it being so slow.

I installed it on my godaddy's shared hosting account and it ran really slow, so running it on a shared hosting is not for me. I need the speed. 

Either way I have moved on. I installed prestashop today and I will play with it for now and see how I like it. 

Thanks everyone for your help, I am sure I will find something that suits me sooner or later.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

taricp35 said:


> I contacted many of the ones you listed and all of the ones listed on the Magento "Find a Hosting Partner", and they all suggested a dedicated server. I spoke to all of them on the phone yesterday; it may not be necessary as you stated but it is what they all recommended. Each package they spoke to me about that was capable of running a Magento site had a dedicated server. It could be just what they are pushing folks to since others that are using shared hosting complain so much about it being so slow.
> 
> I installed it on my godaddy's shared hosting account and it ran really slow, so running it on a shared hosting is not for me. I need the speed.
> 
> ...



There is a couple other very capable carts other than prestashop, while prestashop is a good cart it does not have any shipping features and runs a little slow also,,, Opencart would be one to look at as well as ecwid,, both are very fast and have shipping modules built in, I have tested Magento on pacific host shared account and worked great,, they are magento optimized and run their shared hosting on a cloud platform which makes a big difference in shared hosting.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

plan b said:


> There is a couple other very capable carts other than prestashop, while prestashop is a good cart it does not have any shipping features and runs a little slow also,,, Opencart would be one to look at as well as ecwid,, both are very fast and have shipping modules built in, I have tested Magento on pacific host shared account and worked great,, they are magento optimized and run their shared hosting on a cloud platform which makes a big difference in shared hosting.


Not sure exactly what you mean by no shipping features as Prestashop has several shipping features. I got it up in seconds and ha it running with no problems. Also I tried Ecwid last year sometime, I was watching their video and as soon as they started talking about CMS I moved on. Good call on pacific host. I am looking at them now and it says once click install for Magento. I might just give them a try.

Thanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Believe me when it says that for shipping ,, there is no such a thing in the back end of prestashop,, you can have a module programed in but there are no pre-installed modules in the shipping area... Go take a peek at their demo,,,

Pacific Host does have a auto installer for Magento,, works slick to.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

plan b said:


> Believe me when it says that for shipping ,, there is no such a thing in the back end of prestashop,, you can have a module programed in but there are no pre-installed modules in the shipping area... Go take a peek at their demo,,,
> 
> Pacific Host does have a auto installer for Magento,, works slick to.


Cool! I just signed up for the advanced package, and they have a coupon for 20% off which was right up my alley. I am sick of Godaddy so when my hosting expires in a few months I won't renew with them I will just leave the domains. 

Thanks again.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The tech service is top notch,, they will even install scripts for you for free and if Godaddy is using c-panel they will move over all of the sites you have on Go Daddy for free..

you can point your domains to your Pacific host server


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

plan b said:


> The tech service is top notch,, they will even install scripts for you for free and if Godaddy is using c-panel they will move over all of the sites you have on Go Daddy for free.. you can point your domains to your Pacific host server


Got an issue they can't seem to figure out. They have installed magento twice for me now and I am still having the same problem. I can not customize my home page. When I go into CMS then pages, the system immediately logs me out and sends me back to the admin page. At first I thought it may be my system so I went to my sisters house and the same thing. Then I tried on the schools computer, same thing, then I tried at the Library, same thing. I have tried on three different computers and all of them are dong the same thing and they can't seem to figure out why. I hope they figure it out as from watching all the webinars they have on it, I think it will be a breeze to set up if I can ever get that far.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

That seems to be a magento problem, do a search on the magento forum and see if there are any issues,, if it sends you back to the sign in page it sounds like a time out problem,, Pacific host will escalate that to their head tech,, the service there is beyond compare as they do work diligently to get things resolved.. And no I don't work for them,, just a satisfied customer


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

plan b said:


> That seems to be a magento problem, do a search on the magento forum and see if there are any issues,, if it sends you back to the sign in page it sounds like a time out problem,, Pacific host will escalate that to their head tech,, the service there is beyond compare as they do work diligently to get things resolved.. And no I don't work for them,, just a satisfied customer


Oh I have seen that already. I simply asked them a question and their reply was this is how you do it but we went ahead and set it up for you. Also they respond much quicker to my emails than my other hosting company. I am really liking them I am just anxious to get things up and running.

I will try the magento forum to see if I can get any tips.

Thanks


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I tried the Magento forum and they think it is a server issue. Unfortunately Pacifichost is dancing around it now. The issue has been esculated twice and still nothing but another esculation.I had such high hopes. I can't even get past the magento login screen now. All I get is server time out errors. I signed up with pacific host three days ago, and sad to say I just canceled my account. Three days is too long to wait when I am behind the barrel. It sucks but ...oh well on to look for another host.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Man I am sorry for that,, they have been nothing but good to me,, oh well we tried,,, you might try one of the hosts that magento recommends


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

taricp35 said:


> I tried the Magento forum and they think it is a server issue. Unfortunately Pacifichost is dancing around it now. The issue has been esculated twice and still nothing but another esculation.I had such high hopes. I can't even get past the magento login screen now. All I get is server time out errors. I signed up with pacific host three days ago, and sad to say I just canceled my account. Three days is too long to wait when I am behind the barrel. It sucks but ...oh well on to look for another host.



check my post above, the guys at Nexcuss, have been great, I went with them because they are also located in the same state as me.

I could give you a list of 100 thing they did for me that I thought they would never do. They always have taken care of everything for me.

Back-ups 
updates 
Issues with coding that was not there issue.
super quick response time

Plus it is a SIP server which is best for Magento.


I been down the same road as you. 

try it out 

Nexcess – Beyond Hosting

Malen


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

DSwag..... thanks but I looked at all the hosting partners that Magento recommends but I am so not trying to pay $25 a month for hosting.(That was the cheapest of all of them) That's entirely too much, and some actually charge set up fees. 

I think I am just going to move away from Magento altogether.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## realthinman (Jul 23, 2010)

taricp35 said:


> I have been searching the Magento forums and asking questions because I really would like to try Magento but the answer has been that regardless of which hosting service I choose, it has to be a dedicated server because as someone stated above Magento is a resource hog. The prices on these dedicated servers are too much just to see if I will like Magento so I am moving on to prestahop now. Didn't like Zen cart, OsCommerce, Cubecart, and now I am scratching Magento off the list. I keep trying them all I hope to find one I can live with.


I have been playing with Magento for a while - can get you Magento Hosting for 10 dollars per year - includes domain if you don't already have one - I Live in Snellville.
You can look at what I am working on here - 
Home page

Hosting is here: Nice C Panel to install everything from.
http://www.siteground.com/friends.htm?referrer_id=134748


----------



## lifeworkusa (Oct 29, 2010)

Magento is awesome. It's not quite as simple to setup and modify as other open-source cart, but the capabilities are worth it if you can get past the learning curve or are able to hire someone to finalize the cart for you. Lots of great tutorials out there -- so I'd start there. Good luck.


----------



## screenprinting (Sep 26, 2010)

I love magento. We have over 15 stores up they index well easy to maintain and look great. Go magento also they have a tshirt mockup software to embed in site.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

TRCmpbll113 said:


> I formerly used it for a while, i switched to this: www.shoppingcartelite.com


These guys want $799 a year for license plus $29 a month. That's crazy! So many better options than this.


----------



## Robertino (Mar 9, 2011)

misslovanu said:


> What features are you looking for? There are extensions you can add both free and paid that will extend the functions of your site. I have both free and paid extensions, for example I have a free theme called Hellowired for my site. Free extensions called Easytabs, AW Blog which integrates a blog within your site. The free extensions and functions are endless! I do have a few paid extensions like a survey extension which enables my customers to take surveys that I set up. You can reward them with a coupon code at the end of them taking the survey or merely thank them.


Hello

I'm trying magento and I really like it. An I like your idea with the coupon code after survey - I want to promote my store and collect customer base this way. SO what survey do you use? I found this one and they have ability to add promocode
Survey Extension for Magento - MagePlace - Magento extensions and custom development
is that the one you use? Also what do you use for facebook integration? I have some free extension that adds facebook login, but it works bad - doesn't leave notes on user wall. do U know of anything that has such feature? Magento - Home - eCommerce Software for Growth catalog seems hard to find anything - very unclear search

Thanks in advance


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

Robertino said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm trying magento and I really like it. An I like your idea with the coupon code after survey - I want to promote my store and collect customer base this way. SO what survey do you use? I found this one and they have ability to add promocode
> Survey Extension for Magento - MagePlace - Magento extensions and custom development
> ...



I use Customer Surveys... I had problems installing and the develepor went above and beyond by installing for me free of charge. 
I haven't been successful in integrating with Facebook though. After perusing the forums amongst other blogs, I haven't found a solution that works. Go to Inchoo's blog Facebook Connect Magento Extension ...Based on the posting, I think that would be the most successful approach in integrating. 

I use Wibya on my website to not only integrate Facebook, but also Twitter... If you go to my website, you'll see the bar is at the bottom of the webpage.


----------



## Robertino (Mar 9, 2011)

misslovanu, thanks for the Facebook hint! will try

I did buy the Surveys extension that time but I totally love it. Now I'm expecting some minor customizations to get done and I'm ready to roll! Magento is quite difficult for me to change layout


----------



## magecomp (Nov 14, 2019)

Nowdays 15% of online ecommerce user used magento platform for their store, yeah we used magento platform for since last 8 years.
thank you.

for more info visit this page: <a href="https://magecomp.com">magento development</a


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

Magento won't be easy for you if you aren' t a developer. It will be highly useful if are a large online store like selling more than 2000 products.


----------

